# Birdsmouth router bits



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I recently purchased a set of birdsmouth bits from Lee Valley and am now trying to build a lid for a chest. I've been thorugh their manual and calculated the required parameters. My problem is in actually setting the height of the bit as well as the position of the fence. Any comments will be appreciated.

jon


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Greetigns Bob:

That information was bang on, thank you. I used the setup as described over the weekend and the staves look like (taped in place at teh moment) they are going to fit nicely. 

Too bad Lee Valley doesn't offer that level of detail.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Jon, and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings, thank you for joining us on this forum, you are most welcome.


----------



## pjperrello (Apr 14, 2006)

JFPNCM said:


> I recently purchased a set of birdsmouth bits from Lee Valley and am now trying to build a lid for a chest. I've been thorugh their manual and calculated the required parameters. My problem is in actually setting the height of the bit as well as the position of the fence. Any comments will be appreciated.
> 
> jon


Did you ever get an answer to your question. I'm using the Whiteside Bird's Mouth bit and did trial and error to determine the correct bit height. There must be a better way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Pete...

after your intial set up you make a gauge block to help w/ future set ups....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Pete and welcome. Often there is no better way. If you have the bit still set up then machine a piece of scrap and keep it for a "dummy stick" to shorten the set up time the next time you use it. I've seen a few companies sell dummy sticks for their hard to set up bits and Infinity sells a set up gauge for their 45* lock miter bit but most of us still work it out with scrap.


----------

